# Arabic Classes



## stevetaylor20 (Nov 12, 2009)

anyone know of any good arabic classes for people recently learning (expats) and moved to the area?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are lots of language classes, but take a look in Time Out for a list.

-


----------

